# Rocket or Expobar?



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Looking to upgrade our espresso machine next week and have narrowed the choice to 2. Expobar office dual boiler and the Rocket Giotto evo. Both machines have great reviews and I've tried shots from both but I still can't make up my mind.

Expobar pros

Dual boiler with separate on off switches

Pid on the front for easy temperature adjustment

Small footprint

Slightly less expensive

Rocket pros

Looks the business

Rotary pump

Did I miss anything?

Anyone have any side-by-side experience of the two machines? Which would you go for?

Cheers

Spence


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Go to bellabarista and have them make you a blind shot on both, then buy the one which you think tastes the best. You are wasting your time asking others to advise you on which machine you should buy for your own use! You will just get opinions.......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Go to bellabarista and have them make you a blind shot on both, then buy the one which you think tastes the best. You are wasting your time asking others to advise you on which machine you should buy for your own use! You will just get opinions.......


Sound advice indeed. No substitute for hands on experience.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Great advice , what grinder will you be pairing either of those with?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Go to bellabarista and have them make you a blind shot on both, then buy the one which you think tastes the best. You are wasting your time asking others to advise you on which machine you should buy for your own use! You will just get opinions.......


Great idea! I'll see if I can get over there









For some reason I forgot that they sold both machines.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Great advice , what grinder will you be pairing either of those with?


Mazzer Royal.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Good man, great grinder for either of those machines . Like everyone says go to bella if you can and give them a try .


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

If there's no descernable difference in taste I'd go with Giotto as its so much cooler looking.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If the EKM Barista is also still in t bench pull a shot with that.

A lovely machine that I would seriously consider if in the market for an HX machine

Come along to the Coffee Forums UK members day - less than 4 weeks away now


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

We have both machines side by side at Machina Espresso and find the shots very similar. The main difference in practicality is that the drip tray on the Expobar is massive compared to the Rockets.

If you don't mind a simpler look of machine then the Expobars are hard to ignore. Remember there's a bunch of free stuff included with any machine purchase at the minute too! http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/pages/special-offer

If there's anything else you'd like to discuss then give me a call on 07534264069, I'd be happy to chat it over.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

If you try out the machines and find shots / steam power similar, i would look at build quality and features like drip tray removal and access to water tanks etc


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Glenn said:


> If the EKM Barista is also still in t bench pull a shot with that.
> 
> A lovely machine that I would seriously consider if in the market for an HX machine
> 
> Come along to the Coffee Forums UK members day - less than 4 weeks away now


Cheers Glenn, I'll be sure to check it out if they have it!

I'm hoping to make the members day, I'm just waiting on confirmation from work that I don't have to cover that weekend.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Machina Espresso said:


> We have both machines side by side at Machina Espresso and find the shots very similar. The main difference in practicality is that the drip tray on the Expobar is massive compared to the Rockets.
> 
> If you don't mind a simpler look of machine then the Expobars are hard to ignore. Remember there's a bunch of free stuff included with any machine purchase at the minute too! http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/pages/special-offer
> 
> ...


Michael, thanks for getting in touch and the information, although I think I'm going to try and get in a room with the machines before placing an order. If I have any further questions then I'll drop you a line.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

glevum said:


> If you try out the machines and find shots / steam power similar, i would look at build quality and features like drip tray removal and access to water tanks etc


Very good point, thanks!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

You can't really go wrong with either of these as they are much loved. You do need to be clear about your needs though when you are talking about HX vs DB. I'm sure BB will talk you through it though and you won't be disappointed with either.

The Expobar is superb value for money if you want a DB. The Rocket on the other hand is a Rocket......


----------

